# Passato a xorg 1.5.3-r2 - e lo schermo resta nero

## Spiros

Recentemente sono passato da xorg-1.3 a xorg-1.5.3-r2, aggiornando anche i relativi input (synaptics, keyboard,...) e gli ati-drivers, passando dagli 8.552-r2 a 8.582. Ho tribolato un po' con una collisione, che poi ho risolto (mi ero dimenticato di eselezionare xorg-x11 per opengl); sono ritornato a eselezionare gli ati e al comando startx, xorg parte bene, ma lo schermo rimane nero. La stessa cosa se cambio a xorg-x11 e do startx. Lo schermo rimane acceso, ma nero.

Ho avuto un problema simile, ma riguardante il suspend (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-738827-highlight-.html), ma in questo caso quella soluzione non funziona.

EDIT: forse sarebbe oppurtuno specificare scheda grafica (ATI Mobility Radeon X2300) e kernel (gentoo 2.6.28-r1).

----------

## bandreabis

Domanda:

hai fatto partire hald?

Anche io con ati-drivers non riuscivo a farlo andare(poi son passato ai driver open - che vanno da God), ma non metterei la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che avessi aviato il daemon.

----------

## Spiros

Questa è geniale.

Ho aggiornato con emerge -uD world ed effettivamente c'è stato un gran casino di collisioni, ma alla fine sembra andare tutto bene. Hald parte di default. Comunque ora X parte bene e lo schermo si accende, ma la tastiera e il mouse non vanno, neanche per cambiare terminale o chiudere X con CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE.

Ora provo a riemergere i drivers della tastiera e del mouse e poi vi dico.

EDIT: stranissimo: ora il mouse (synaptics) funziona, ma la tastiera no. I driver della tastiera sono i più aggiornati (xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2), hald è avviato, non ho mai avuto questo tipo di problemi, ma la tastiera non funziona....

Qualcuno ha idee?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> Questa è geniale.
> 
> Ho aggiornato con emerge -uD world ed effettivamente c'è stato un gran casino di collisioni, ma alla fine sembra andare tutto bene. Hald parte di default. Comunque ora X parte bene e lo schermo si accende, ma la tastiera e il mouse non vanno, neanche per cambiare terminale o chiudere X con CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE.
> 
> Ora provo a riemergere i drivers della tastiera e del mouse e poi vi dico.

 

Capitava lo stesso a me (ati m200 Xpress). Vedevo bene ma topo, touchpad e tastiera kaput!

Poi - non so se legato a questo - partendo da una installazione fresca e usando i driver ati open, tutto è andato liscio come l'olio.

Ho smascherato la minima versione richiesta, senza mettere il sistema ~amd64.

----------

## Spiros

Non so se la mia scheda è supportata dai drivers open. Mi risulta di no. Li proverei volentieri, non sono neanche uno sfegatato di grafica 3d, l'unica cosa che mi piacerebbe sarebbero gli effetti di compositing di kwin4, niente di più.

Al momento attuale, però, credo che il problema della tastiera non sia legato ai drivers ati.

----------

## Apetrini

Probabilmente il tuo xorg.xonf va aggiornato. Prova a rinominare temporaneamente il file e lanciare X senza alcun config e vedi se parte.

----------

## bandreabis

non so se siano legate le due cosa, riporto solo la mia esperienza personale.   :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Relativamente ad X io ho smascherato (ho una nvidia però, sistema quindi i driver):

```
# Xorg 7.4

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3*

=x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5*

=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14*

=x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3*

=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4*

=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4*

=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4*

=media-libs/mesa-7.3*

=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4*

=x11-proto/inputproto-1.5*

=x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5*

=x11-libs/xtrans-1.2*

=x11-apps/rgb-1.0*

=x11-libs/libX11-1.1*

=x11-apps/xinit-1.0*

=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0*

=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0*

=x11-proto/randrproto-1.2*

=x11-libs/libXfont-1.3*

=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9*

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.0*

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3*

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1*

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4*

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4*

=x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0*

=x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0*

=x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0*

=x11-misc/util-macros-1.2*

=x11-proto/printproto-1.0*

=x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99*

=x11-libs/libSM-1.1*

=x11-libs/libXmu-1.0*

=x11-libs/libXi-1.2*

=x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2*

=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0*

=x11-libs/libXv-1.0*

=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1*

=x11-wm/twm-1.0*

=x11-libs/libXaw-1.0*

=x11-libs/libXft-2.1*

=x11-terms/xterm-241

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3*

=x11-apps/xrandr-1.2*

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29
```

Per fare andare il mouse non ho fatto nulla, per la tastiera ho inserito

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">it</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">lv3:win_switch</merge>

        <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">altwin:super_win</append>

        <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

  </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

----------

## bandreabis

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Probabilmente il tuo xorg.xonf va aggiornato. Prova a rinominare temporaneamente il file e lanciare X senza alcun config e vedi se parte.

 

Non ci avevo pensato...

comunque il mio xorg.conf è vuoto.

----------

## Spiros

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Relativamente ad X io ho smascherato (ho una nvidia però, sistema quindi i driver):
> 
> ```
> # Xorg 7.4
> 
> ...

 

Per smascherare ho usato autounmask. Ho inserito le righe di hal nel relativo file, ma non è cambiato niente. Ho tolto xorg.conf, rifacendolo con xorgconfig, ma niente. Sono un po' disperato   :Crying or Very sad: 

L'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente è che forse la versione dei drivers è sbagliata: qui (http://packages.gentoo.org/package/xf86-input-keyboard) dice che questi drivers (1.3.2) funzionano con xorg-server 1.6. Io ho messo su 1.5.3. Provo a scendere alla versione (dei drivers) 1.3.1?

EDIT: fatto e non è cambiato niente.

----------

## marcospino

Se può essere utile a qualcuno, ho avuto un problema molto simile con la mia scheda video sis. Finito l'aggiornamento non partiva proprio X, mi segnalava che non c'erano i driver SIS , ma xf86-video-sis risultava aggiornato come voluto da autounmask.L'ho ricompilato e magicamente è partito il server grafico, funzionava la tastiera ma non funzionava il topo.Quindi ho ricompilato xf86-input-mouse e tutto finalmente  è andato a posto.Nel dubbio ho anche ricompilato xf86-input-evdev e xf86-input-keyboard.....

----------

## Scen

@Spiros: hai provato a vedere in /var/log/Xorg.0.log se c'è qualche informazione utile?

Di solito un

```

grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

basta a svelare qualche inghippo  :Wink:  .

Quando lanci X (che resta nero), il mouse e la tastiera funzionano? O si "congela tutto"? Se lanci "startx" da console, riesci poi a terminare X con la combinazione di tasti Ctrl+Alt+Canc ?

----------

